# Ny knick knicks starting five



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

my starting five 
PG-Jamaal tinsley 
SG-allan houston 
SF-Reggie miller 
PF-Drew Gooden 
C-Tim Duncan 


I think they should trade spreewell and camby should be trade for reggie and tinsley the knicks really need a young and athletic point guard and with houston and miller they have the two most devastating shooters in the league. Then they draft gooden and sign duncan he is a power forward but he was so devastating because he played poward forward at 7 ft he will still be so devastating at the center because the leagues average height for center in the east is 6 10 i think the knicks will be a very good team very athletic and young and win the east houston and miller will have a whole bunch of wide open shots with the post of gooden and duncan and gooden can shoot it from outside 



send me your thoughs


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*"my starting five 
PG-Jamaal tinsley 
SG-allan houston 
SF-Reggie miller 
PF-Drew Gooden 
C-Tim Duncan 


I think they should trade Spreewell and Camby should be trade for reggie and tinsley the knicks really need a young and athletic point guard and with houston and miller they have the two most devastating shooters in the league. "*

Since Spree & Camby are the easiest to trade, that could work out, but one doesn't know how Zeke would feel about letting Tinsley go. Duncan is a free agent after next season is done, but could the Knicks sign him?


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Duncans Contract is already up its just where will he go? i hope he goes to the knicks i think he will since him and the spurs beat the knicks in 99 if he wouldve lost then we wouldnt be talking about this . IF he Zeke lets tinsley come here he will evolve into a top 3 point guard. he already is a top 10 point guard and as a rookie point guard he is 1 then mike bibby ppl forget tinsley is only 21!!!! and with jackson He will really be 1 or 2 before the season is over jackson is a crusty veteran whos been around and will really mature him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

lakers1 said:


> *Duncans Contract is already up its just where will he go? i hope he goes to the knicks i think he will since him and the spurs beat the knicks in 99 if he wouldve lost then we wouldnt be talking about this . IF he Zeke lets tinsley come here he will evolve into a top 3 point guard. he already is a top 10 point guard and as a rookie point guard he is 1 then mike bibby ppl forget tinsley is only 21!!!! and with jackson He will really be 1 or 2 before the season is over jackson is a crusty veteran whos been around and will really mature him. *


Uhh, Duncan signed a 3 year deal in the summer of 2000, meaning his contract is up at the end of 2002/2003 season, which is a year from now.

Tinsley was born on 2/28/78 and therefore is 24 1/2 years old, not 21.


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

yo you think ur mad smart . tinsley is 24 or 21 he still is good and young and will be around for at least another ten years and wateveri know more than u u pathetic pacers fan u go to the playoffs every year and u never do shyt the lakers will be good untill kobe and shaq leave and dat wont be anytime soon hahaha


----------



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

Boy, what a far fetched lineup that is. Listen man, the Knicks are stuck under the cap for a while. If they had an imaginative GM, they could have been under the cap, but they don't. Sprewell/Camby for Miller/Tins is a bad deal for NY. Reggie Miller playing in MSG, wearing Orange and Blue...I think I'm gonna puke. 

As for the Gooden and Duncan, come on, please, don't make me puke in my suit. Gooden won't fall to 7th and the Knicks cannot sign Duncan. A more realistic lineup for next year is Jackson, Houston, Sprewell, Thomas, and Dale Davis. Sad but true.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

lakers1 said:


> *yo you think ur mad smart . tinsley is 24 or 21 he still is good and young and will be around for at least another ten years and wateveri know more than u u pathetic pacers fan u go to the playoffs every year and u never do shyt the lakers will be good untill kobe and shaq leave and dat wont be anytime soon hahaha *


Whether I think I am smart or not has absolutely nothing to do with my reply to the matter at hand, which was the age of Tinsley and the contract of Duncan!

I didn't say that Tinsley wasn't good, I merely gave his corrected age! 

BTW, I am NOT a Pacers fan, I'm an NBA fan who merely reads, & replies to the topic, which was about a trade and NOTHING to do with how good or how great Tinsley is or will be or could be. 

You really need try to be less "rude" and stick to the facts presented.


----------



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

listen man maybe ur right this is more reasonable




PG-Childs We buy out jacksons contract and we trade Eisley for Childs
SG--Houston

SF-sprewell

PF-Wilcox

C-Hilario


----------

